# الذكاء الصناعي وتطبيقاته في الهندسة الطبية



## glucose (18 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
حلقة بحث من تأليفي أنا ومجموعة من طلاب الهندسة الطبية في جامعة دمشق وهي عن تطبيقات الذكاء الصنعي في الطب والهندسة الطبية
الملف المرفق :


----------



## مهندس بلال (20 أبريل 2008)

مشروع أكتر من رااااااااااااااااائع

يسلمو كتير غلوكوز


----------



## المسلم84 (20 أبريل 2008)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## misteka (23 أبريل 2008)

شكرااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## blackhorse (28 مايو 2008)

تسلمى يا غالية


----------



## الأبلق الفرد (28 مايو 2008)

*دوما مميزين.*

مشاركة مميزة من الطلاب المميزين في قسم الطبية،ووفقكم الله.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 مايو 2008)

عطاء دائم لاينضب .

شكر وتقدير وامتنان .

البغدادي


----------



## غدات ليبيا (29 مايو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيكي


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (25 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## bme (13 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الرائع والفريد


----------



## hajji81 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

thankssssssssss


----------



## فداء (12 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## e.berakdar (12 أبريل 2011)

سلمت يداك:58:


----------

